# BowtieGuy's Small Mods Thread



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, I've had my Cruze for a year now, so I figured I would post up what I've done to make it my own. I prefer small, subtle mods over big flashy mods. Overall, I'm happy with the end result so far. So without further ado, here we go!

My first mod was to install sunglass holders for the front seats. These come from the Korean Cruze, but are a direct swap in and match the headliner and trim color on my Eco exactly. They are also padded inside so they don't scratch your sunglasses.

GM Part Number: 95048934

















My second mod was the OEM Chrome Strip door handles. I personally really like the chrome on deep red look, and the chrome strip door handles add just enough chrome appearance for me without being tacky like the ones that are full chrome. Note that each color for the OEM chrome strip door handle set has its own part number. The part number listed below is for Crystal Red Tintcoat.

GM Part Number: 20919352


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have that same sunglasses holder. Love it - easy to get to and keeps my sunglasses out of the way when I'm not using them. Those chrome strip door hands look really good on your car. They break up the longish expanse of red on the doors.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I feel the same about it . It is just a car after all is said and done . Suttle little touches like you have, accent the original appearance . And I am still thinking about adding a N to the cruze emblem on the trunk .


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Its been awhile, but now that I have a garage, I've done another mod to the Cruze. I hardwired in a Homelink module out of an 01 Lincoln LS. I also looked into one from a Ford Windstar, but the color of the faceplate was too tan. The Lincoln faceplate seemed to be the closet match to my interior. I used weatherproof splices to tap into the map lights on the overhead console. It was a tight fit for the module, but it works. Programming was the same it was for the car it came out of. I combined the following threads for help along the way:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...ling-homelink-2013-cruze-eco-w-o-sunroof.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...stalled-homelink-module-overhead-console.html

And now for the reveal:


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good! i've done both mods in your first post to mine already, and intend to add the homelink also! I just need to figure out where i'm going to get one. I'm concerned that i won't get a good color match if i order one online, so i guess i'm gonna have to try to find a yard around here to go looking.


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

great work! :goodjob:


----------



## Ferrucci (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice job, would like to do that to my car now that I know it's possible. unfortunately I doubt I will tho lol job well done man.


----------

